# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  تحــــــية عسكــــرية....

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ماذا يقصد بالتحية العسكرية وما حكاية أصل هذه التحية ؟





هي رمز الاحترام والانضباط ، عرف عسكري مترسخ، وتقليد منتشر، تلتزم به جميع جيوش العالم في ثقافتها العسكرية، احتراما للضباط , وفي بروتوكولاتها عند الوقوف لتحية العلم الوطني أو احتراما للنشيد الوطني .



التحية بمعنى السلام، أصلها الحياة والبقاء . 
والتحية، سواء كانت كلاما مكتوبا أو مقولا أو إشارة، من علامات اللياقة وحسن الأدب، ودليل على الاحترام. والتحية بالمصافحة أو الإشارة باليد والرأس أكثر التحيات انتشارا في جميع الحضارات، وفي مختلف العصور والأزمنة. 



أما في قواعد السلوك العسكري، فتعتبر التحية العادية أو المصافحة ابتذالا منافيا للانضباط المفروض في المجندين. فحسن الانضباط عنصر أساسي في نجاح الجيوش وتقدمها. ولذلك فالتحية العسكرية، التي هي رفع اليد اليمنى حتى الجبين وما يصاحبها من وضع استقامة، هي دلالة على الاحترام الواجب من الجندي لمرؤسيه الأعلى منه رتبة، كلما التقى بهم أو تقابل معهم. وهي تعبير من الجندي على الانضباط والطاعة. وهي تحية متبادلة بين الطرفين، إذ يُرد عليها بنفس الإشارة. 



و التحية العسكرية أكثر التحيات النظامية انتشارا وهناك تحيات عسكرية أخرى متميزة، أبرزها التحية النازية المعروفة التي فرضها هتلر على الجيش الألماني. 



والتحية العسكرية هي تقليد قديم مُختلَفٌ في أصوله. فهناك من يرى أن أصل التحية العسكرية يعود إلى عهود قديمة جدا، عندما كان يلتقي المسافرون على الطريق، فيشير الواحد منهم للآخر برفع يده اليمنى مفتوحة، تأكيدا على أنه أعزل لا يحمل سلاح، وليعلن أنه مسالم وليس عدوا محتملا. 



ويرى آخرون أن أصلها يعود إلى أيام الفروسية، عندما كان الفرسان يلبسون الخوذات الحديدية التي كانت تتميز بحجاب حديدي واق للوجه، يرفع إلى أعلى لكشف الوجه، ويعاد لحمايته دون إزالة الخوذة. وكان الجنود يرفعونه باليد اليمنى لتحية الضباط ولإثبات الهوية. 



ويرى البعض الآخر أن أصلها يعود إلى عادة رفع القبعة قليلا عن الرأس، دون خلعها، لإظهار الاحترام والمجاملة، فمرت بمراحل كثيرة قبل أن تصبح تحية عسكرية رسمية. ويقول البعض أنه، تخوفا من اتساخ القبعات من البارود والطين الموجود في اليد، اكتفي من تحية رفع القبعة بالإشارة المعروفة. 



وذهب آخرون في تفسير أصل التحية العسكرية، إلى أنه يعود إلى أواخر القرن السادس عشر عندما هزم الإنجليز الأسطول الأسباني سنة 1588، حيث أصدر قائد الأسطول الإنجليزي، تملقا للملكة، أمرا غريبا يخص الضباط والبحارة الذين ستوشحهم الملكة إليزابيث في حفل بالمناسبة. وجاء في هذا الأمر: 



"نظرا لجمال ملكتنا الفائق، الذي يذهب بالأبصار، على كل جندي عندما يتقدم أمام جلالتها لتقلد الوسام، الذي ستنعم عليه به، أن يضع يده اليمنى على عينيه وقاية لهما."



ومنذ ذلك التاريخ أصبحت تلك التحية من تقاليد تلك الملكة التي توفيت سنة 1603. وبمضي الأيام تطورت التحية حتى اتخذت الوضع الحالي، وعن إنجلترا أخذتها الأمم الأخرى فأصبحت التحية الرسمية لجميع الهيئات العسكرية.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أشكرك من كل قلبي على هذا الموضوع الذي يخصني بالذات 


 :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

العفو تحيه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> العفو تحيه




لا العفو بس أعجبني مهنتك شرطيه والنعم والله

----------


## زناد البلقاء

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  
موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ابوشرار

التحية العسكرية هي تقليد قديم مُختلَفٌ في أصوله. فهناك من يرى أن أصل التحية العسكرية يعود إلى عهود قديمة جدا، عندما كان يلتقي المسافرون على الطريق، فيشير الواحد منهم للآخر برفع يده اليمنى مفتوحة، تأكيدا على أنه أعزل لا يحمل سلاح، وليعلن أنه مسالم وليس عدوا محتملا..

اعتقد اخي الحبيب ان هذا السبب الاكثر اهميه لحكايه نشأتها ..

----------


## مهند الحراحشه

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مشكورين على المرووور

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أما في قواعد السلوك العسكري، فتعتبر التحية العادية أو المصافحة ابتذالا منافيا للانضباط المفروض في المجندين. فحسن الانضباط عنصر أساسي في نجاح الجيوش وتقدمها. ولذلك فالتحية العسكرية، التي هي رفع اليد اليمنى حتى الجبين وما يصاحبها من وضع استقامة، هي دلالة على الاحترام الواجب من الجندي لمرؤسيه الأعلى منه رتبة، كلما التقى بهم أو تقابل معهم. وهي تعبير من الجندي على الانضباط والطاعة. وهي تحية متبادلة بين الطرفين، إذ يُرد عليها بنفس الإشارة. 


هذا السبب الرئيسي لإسمي بالمنتدى

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

سبب حلو 

مشكور تحيه على المرور

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> سبب حلو 
> 
> مشكور تحيه على المرور


ولو يا ستي الاحترام واجب سواء عسكري او مدني

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

فعلا الاحترام واجب لكل شي بالحياه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بس الاحترام بالصيغة العسكريه اشي ضروري بين الظباط والافراد

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

انتا اعلم بما انك انتا تحيه عسكريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> انتا اعلم بما انك انتا تحيه عسكريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


وانا أعلم انكي شخصيه فريدة من نوعها ومميزة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تسلم تحيه بس اكيد مش قدك

----------

